# Bell's Bungalow



## Rubex (Nov 2, 2015)

This bungalow sits on the edge of a village. From the outside it's obvious that it hasn't been lived in for quite some time - it's very overgrown. Inside the property was very cluttered. The front room and the main bedroom were packed full with an array of different items which made moving around to take photos quite difficult. I believe the man that lived here was Polish given the Christmas Cards, Letters, and an Identity Card I found. There was also a Newspaper called "The Polish Daily & Soldiers Daily" dated 12th August 1978 with the translated headline "In a difficult moment for England...". I think the guy that lived here liked fixing old radios and TVs as there were a few lying around along with a few other components to do with the repair of Electronical items. 













The radio in this picture is a His Master's Voice X1422, however I couldn't find any information on it:





























This radio is a Vidor Marquisa CN431 from around 1955:





















































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 2, 2015)

Glad we finally got to see this one at last..nice post rubex.


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 2, 2015)

Loving those radios! Nice photos


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 2, 2015)

I really like this, my favourite post from you so far.


----------



## smiler (Nov 2, 2015)

Certainly looks like an old army greatcoat hanging from the door, another nice one, Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 2, 2015)

Brilliant find! These are the kind of houses I love


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 3, 2015)

I found the HMV radio on the Radio Museum website. The model which comes nearest is a 1420 here's the link
1420 Radio His Master's Voice Masters, HMV, H.M.V., Marconi;
That Vidor is in very good condition. Here's the link for that one it uses Russian valves.
Marquisa CN431 Radio Vidor Ltd.; Erith Kent, build 1955, 7 p


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 3, 2015)

That is a nice find!!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2015)

Fantastic find! What a time capsule! 
Great photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Nov 3, 2015)

I always find these places fascinating but also crushingly sad. We come into this life with nothing and leave with nothing...great pics Rubex.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 3, 2015)

The polish arm of the RAF could be involved here,The boost gauge(picture 11) was fitted to both Spitfires and Hurricanes

Main Panel Flight Instruments

second gauge down in list


----------



## Rubex (Nov 3, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I found the HMV radio on the Radio Museum website. The model which comes nearest is a 1420 here's the link
> 1420 Radio His Master's Voice Masters, HMV, H.M.V., Marconi;
> That Vidor is in very good condition. Here's the link for that one it uses Russian valves.
> Marquisa CN431 Radio Vidor Ltd.; Erith Kent, build 1955, 7 p



Thanks for the information Hugh Jorgan! I found the Vidor on the site you linked, but I was struggling with the HMV 



oldscrote said:


> The polish arm of the RAF could be involved here,The boost gauge(picture 11) was fitted to both Spitfires and Hurricanes
> 
> Main Panel Flight Instruments
> 
> second gauge down in list



Funnily enough someone else pointed that out to me today! It's worth a few quid too looking at the link, but then there were quite a few expensive items just left in this house. 

I did think maybe he had something to do with the RAF, there were a few things relating to that in the bungalow. But as I'm not very knowledgeable on that subject I didn't really want to go into detail about it. Thanks 

And to everyone else, thank you for the lovely comments!


----------



## Potter (Nov 4, 2015)

Loving the cool old tech


----------



## Adamcreep (Nov 4, 2015)

It's fascinating to think of the possible circumstances that could have led to this man abandoning his home intact like this. The obvious assumption would be death, but who knows?


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 5, 2015)

What a corker it's crammed with so many interesting bits! Great collection of shots.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 6, 2015)

Adamcreep said:


> It's fascinating to think of the possible circumstances that could have led to this man abandoning his home intact like this. The obvious assumption would be death, but who knows?



Like many of his brother service men who escaped to Britain at the start of WW2, he would have left family and friends to serve this Country. Return after the war's end would have been impossible - a long prison term or even execution being his reward from the Communist Regime. Many of these men never married, their world revolving around the local Polish Club. I grew up in an area where many of these men had settled after their service liFe, so fully understand the sacrifices and pain these men suffered when the Nazis walked into their Country - the Poles are a very proud people. 

This man should be remembered, especially at this time of year! You will have his name no doubt Rubex, so you can try look him up in the MOD records. Some useful early details are recorded on the lid of his wooden trunk.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 6, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Like many of his brother service men who escaped to Britain at the start of WW2, he would have left family and friends to serve this Country. Return after the war's end would have been impossible - a long prison term or even execution being his reward from the Communist Regime. Many of these men never married, their world revolving around the local Polish Club. I grew up in an area where many of these men had settled after their service liFe, so fully understand the sacrifices and pain these men suffered when the Nazis walked into their Country - the Poles are a very proud people.
> 
> This man should be remembered, especially at this time of year! You will have his name no doubt Rubex, so you can try look him up in the MOD records. Some useful early details are recorded on the lid of his wooden trunk.



Thanks for all that information Dirus_Strictus. I had a look online and found his death certificate on the MyHeritage website. He was born in 1897 and died in 1986, he had 7 siblings and a wife, but no children from what I could see. I couldn't see anything on there about him being a soldier and couldn't find any MOD information. If you'd like I could PM you the details that I do have and you could dig a little further as you do seem to be a lot more knowledgeable on this subject.

My feelings are that he did serve in the war. It would explain a few of the different things I saw in the house. Like most of these houses there tends to be a sad story behind them.


----------



## max_crust (Nov 10, 2015)

The aviation instrument dial with boost written on it was used on spitfire mk V so maybe R.A.F


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 11, 2015)

Rubex said:


> My feelings are that he did serve in the war. It would explain a few of the different things I saw in the house. Like most of these houses there tends to be a sad story behind them.



Given his age, I think he was probably too old for active service and either served the war effort in a civilian capacity in maintenance say, or used his previous Polish Military training (the wooden chest, if belonging to him, indicates a past military life) to best advantage for the war effort. Hence no MOD records.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all the information and lovely comments! Much appreciated


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Nov 13, 2015)

Exactly HugieD.

You can't help wonder the stories behind all these places.


----------



## martanurse (Dec 27, 2015)

on the military trunk is his name and details of his deployment ? I am polish so ive seen thoes before  i can see an old vacuum cleaner too 
great find u guys


----------

